

Show HN: Plasma Tennis; a Real Time Fluid Dynamics Game I made for Android - anirudhjoshi
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.labs.quantitative.plasmatennis

======
roryokane
Android 4.2 and up is a pretty strict requirement. As
<http://developer.android.com/about/dashboards/index.html> says, Android 4.2
is only 1.2% of the market. My Verizon Samsung Galaxy Nexus that I got only 6
months ago still has Android 4.1; I can’t try your app out. Since you’re
trying to sell your game, improving its compatibility should probably be a big
priority.

------
jhasse
android 4.1 support please :(

